# replacement for qgmailnotifier?



## tingo (Mar 30, 2019)

Is there a replacement for mail/qgmailnotifier in the ports tree somewhere? It got deleted when Qt4 went out the door.


----------



## Spartrekus (Mar 30, 2019)

tingo said:


> Is there a replacement for mail/qgmailnotifier in the ports tree somewhere? It got deleted when Qt4 went out the door.



mutt with hack to export msgs to text.


----------



## tingo (Mar 31, 2019)

Spartrekus said:


> mutt with hack to export msgs to text.


Way to much work for me. I just want a simple GMail notifier that sits in the system tray of my Xfce desktop.


----------

